
A way to manage data transfer to GCP - dashaGurova
https://www.zenko.io/blog/move-data-to-google-cloud-storage/
======
dekhn
the article implies you can't do "gsutil sync", but you can, so I don't really
understand why you wouldn't use that for syncing data.

~~~
bifrost
The article mentions gsutil being slow and not resuming transfers, maybe thats
their main issue?

~~~
Vellabanda
That is correct. gsutil will be a one-time thing. If you want to ensure,
constant replication with metadata tracking with parallel workers for
transfer(fast), this will be good. And I think they support have AWS, Azure
and Ceph along with GCP

~~~
wabernat1
Zenko supports replication from Scality's RING, AWS S3, and other
S3-compatible hosts (Wasabi, CEPH, and Scality S3 Connector) to AWS-compatible
(Wasabi, DigitalOcean, RADOS Gateway), Azure, and GCP target clouds.

Azure sourcing is in development.

